# What's the thing with grapefruit juice?



## NikiJJones

Sorry for being dim here, but can someone explain how grapefruit juice is supposed to help with TTC? How much do you need to drink and what's it supposed to do?
I used to have it every morning, but my acupuncturist told me to stop it as she said citrus fruits and not good for fertility, so I'm very confused now.
Hope someone can help me out here.
xxxx


----------



## butterflies

ohh news to me.........i'll be curious to know what others say hun!


----------



## tansey

Some ladies say that it helps with ewcm?


----------



## tansey

Found this:
INCREASING CERVICAL MUCUS

Cut back on caffeine and don't smoke!

Drinking at least ten 6oz glasses of water a day.

Evening Primrose Oil: 1,000 IU per day should be taken
from Cycle Day 1 to Ovulation.

Flax Seed Oil: 2,000 mg per day from Ovulation to AF.

Red Raspberry: 1,000 mg daily: Start anytime in cycle.
Can be taken during pregnancy until a month prior to labor/delivery.
Strengthens the uterine lining which in turn lengthens luteal phase

Grapefruit Juice


----------



## Nicnac

I think I may have started some of this!! Oops :blush:

I read it in a thread I found on here (I think in TTC products) as an aid to EWCM.

Just googled it again and some sites say "they can't find any proof it works", and then straight below a site saying it "worked wonders for my CM", one site said Vit C is good for both male and female fertility.

I googled "grapefruit juice fertility"

Hope it helps.

That's what I'm discovering with this site, always pays to do a little home reseach too!!

:hug:


----------



## Lu28

Hey hon

I've been drinking grapefruit juice along with taking evening primrose oil to increase ewcm. I hadn't heard of citrus fruits decreasing fertility - I hope that's not true because I love orange juice!

I didn't see much affect in the first month but this is my second month and on the days before ov (think I oved yesterday) within 30 minutes of drinking a glass of grapefruit juice, I'd produce ewcm! Not sure if it was a coincidince or a combination of the evening primrose oil but I'll definitely try it again!:happydance:


----------



## Beckic

I swear by it.

I started taking EPO and drinking grapefuit juice about 4 cycles ago - with brilliant results - never seen so my EWCM - I got it from about CD9 up to OV at about CD 14/15.

The other month I didnt drink grapefruit juice till about CD12 - and it was only after I started drinking it that I got EWCM - i always thought it was the EPO - but after this am now putting it down to the grapefruit juice.

Am on CD6 today - planning on getting some juice tomorrow in my Friday Big-Shop at Tesco - should have EWCM by Sunday!!
:hugs:
Bx x


----------



## NikiJJones

Well I think I'll give this one a go. I love grapefruit juice, but was avoiding citrus fruits, but I think I need to try anything to be honest!!!!
Thanks for all the replies.
xxxx


----------



## Newbie77

Hiya, I've been drinking a glass a day for the past month and I think it is working. Just looked this up for you too on google...

_"While there may be no medical evidence to connect grapefruit juice or any of its properties with a thinning of the cervical mucus, women for generations will swear on the remedy. Because of this, it is definitely worth a try. You may have to drink the juice regularly for a couple cycles before you see a change, so hopefully you like grapefruit juice. If you want to increase your chances of success with this remedy you may want to combine your juice with Evening Primrose oil or even Robitussin, which are also known to thin the cervical mucus and create a more fertile environment for the sperm and ultimately fertilization.

Even if it is not the grapefruit juice that works its magic on your cervical mucus, this remedy will help because it will increase your fluid intake. If you have very dry or spongy cervical fluid you need to increase your fluids and grapefruit juice certainly will count! So, whether this generations old home remedy really does work or not is not really up for debate because it does work at least by putting more fluids into your body, and that is important. If you see increased results, than that is even better. Remember that there are many natural remedies that you can try and even combine for proven results. Generations of women and doctors cannot be wrong, so dont hesitate to try this remedy and see what happens. Even if it does not prove to be useful for you, you wont be any worse off than you are now."_

You can only take EPO until ovulation, then can replace with flax seed oil. Also heard green tea drunk from CD1 until ovulation helps...

Good luck...x.


----------



## Halle71

I can't remember where I read it but I looked up a lot of stuff on google under the search term 'how to increase fertility' and citrus fruit was mentioned a few times along with a portion of full fat dairy a day. There were others but not that I needed to add as I already eat them so I didn't take note. Anyway, it can't do any harm so worth a try.
Hx


----------



## Loula

I would rather take a few doses of cough meds than glug with grapefruit jiuce all day for a week!

For evey person it worked for there'll be another it didn't for - maybe it's a bit of a placebo effect I dunno, but if it makes you feel like you are actively helping yourself then go for it.


----------



## curiosa

I tried drinking it for a few days last cycle and it increased my hayfever symptoms! (more nasal mucous! :rofl:) so I do think it can work. Cause my hayfever was fine and the very day I took grapefruit juice my ose started dripping like water! I also did have EWCM.
I think with everything, it really depends on the person, what will work. But if it does work for you, then stick to it. :)


----------



## Firebabe

I love grapefruit juice! hmm maybe it may help in the near future


----------



## Rumpskin

Looks like I will be stocking up on some soon x


----------



## curiosa

I also heard grapefruits are great for Cellulite! I can't think of a better excuse to drink grapefruit juice! :happydance:


----------



## rosabelle

curiosa said:


> I tried drinking it for a few days last cycle and it increased my hayfever symptoms! (more nasal mucous! :rofl:) so I do think it can work. Cause my hayfever was fine and the very day I took grapefruit juice my ose started dripping like water! I also did have EWCM.
> I think with everything, it really depends on the person, what will work. But if it does work for you, then stick to it. :)

I had to have a giggle when I read this.... I guess it's working... On the wrong end of the body! :haha: 
I May still give it a go though :)


----------



## ChrissiK

Lu28 said:


> Hey hon
> 
> I've been drinking grapefruit juice along with taking evening primrose oil to increase ewcm. I hadn't heard of citrus fruits decreasing fertility - I hope that's not true because I love orange juice!

But it might increase your chance of getting a boy!


----------



## POASFiend

rosabelle said:


> curiosa said:
> 
> 
> I tried drinking it for a few days last cycle and it increased my hayfever symptoms! (more nasal mucous! :rofl:) so I do think it can work. Cause my hayfever was fine and the very day I took grapefruit juice my ose started dripping like water! I also did have EWCM.
> I think with everything, it really depends on the person, what will work. But if it does work for you, then stick to it. :)
> 
> I had to have a giggle when I read this.... I guess it's working... On the wrong end of the body! :haha:
> I May still give it a go though :)Click to expand...

Ha ha! I'm resurrecting this thread cuz I thought this was funny. If it works on your nose when you drink it maybe you should just splash it on the areas you want the mucus production? OK NO DON"T TRY THAT but it is an interesting find anyway. I have never had a problem with EWCM until we decided to start trying. Now it's like I dried up. Time to start increasing fluids and possibly adding grapefruit juice. If that fails, shooters of Robitussin for me!:thumbup:


----------



## pinkkitten74

ChrissiK said:


> Lu28 said:
> 
> 
> Hey hon
> 
> I've been drinking grapefruit juice along with taking evening primrose oil to increase ewcm. I hadn't heard of citrus fruits decreasing fertility - I hope that's not true because I love orange juice!
> 
> But it might increase your chance of getting a boy!Click to expand...

can it increase my chance of getting a boy- that would be great:)


----------



## MrsParker

I bought some and it tastes so bad I cant drink it!!!


----------



## runnergrl

how would this help your chances of getting a boy??


----------



## 2have4kids

The acupuncturists and naturopathic docs say not to use it and I'm wondering if it's because it causes inflammation? Inflammation isn't good for implantation but it would work up more mucous for sure with an inflammatory response. Nutrition data: https://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/fruits-and-fruit-juices/2079/2

I'm pretty arthritic so tend to avoid foods that cause inflammation but I love grapefruit, hasn't stopped me eating one for breaky almost every day.


----------



## MamaCandace

I heard that it is bad to have a lot of fruit juice because it is acidic and can create your cervical mucus to be acidic which is a hostile environment for sperm. The sperm will die very quickly in an acidic environment.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

This website says it alkalizes the cervical mucus... 

https://www.livestrong.com/article/550900-grapefruit-juice-concentrate-and-cervical-mucus/

However, I will be doing more research, as I generally prefer websites with .gov, .edu, or .org. More reliable that way.

ETA:

Oh! Here's one, and it's from the US National Library of Medicine/National Institutes of Health website. :D

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8631189

"This study shows that grapefruit juice increases the bioavailable amount of EE2" (a type of estrogen). Will be researching if they've done any long-term studies.


----------



## nickynora

Ooo have just come across this thread!!

I might have to give this ago - I used to get loads of EWCM (bot that I knew it was such a good thing at the time!!) But since my MC everything seems to be much drier :(

Tesco's here I come! :)


----------



## LEOW26

I've been drinking the grapefruit juice for two cycles now. I had previously tried clomid for 4 cycles with no hint of ovulation in sight. Looked up natural ways to induce ovulation and found grapefruit juice and soy milk. I tried the soy milk with the juice for the first cycle, but discovered I am allergic to soy:dohh:. I ovulated on CD41 that cycle. This past cycle I tried just the juice and I ovulated on CD28. The first time since I can remember that I had a completely "normal" cycle. Hoping for magic baby dust this cycle. :happydance:


----------

